# New, Confused and Frustrated



## Philosphtees (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello Everyone .

Im running a 
Printer: WF-7110
InkXPro CISS System
Inkrinters Jack 400ML Sublimation Ink 
Paper: A-Sub 125 G 

The problem im having is the yellow has essentially became non existant when performing nozzle checks. When performing my first nozzle check the yellow was barely visible. After cleaning the heads its totally gone . Ive removed the cartridge system and cleaned the print head its self as well as trying to manually prime the cartridge again using the syringe. The system is totally new with only 1 print on it so i wouldnt think this would be an issue.Im not familiar with the icc profiles yet being i am new to sublimation printing. I recently downloaded the icc profile off the inkxpro website for windows, however if i cant get yellow to print then im not sure what to do. If the yellow if failing on a nozzle check im assuming this has nothing to do with a profile setting. Any help walking me through possible solutions would be apprectiated. And any other basics i should have in place as far as my settings on my computer and printer would be welcomed as well. Could it be a faulty cartridge i wouldnt even know where to begin to check . I will check the forum hoping for a response .

Thanks,
JHYATT


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

Check the line between the CISS tank and the print head to make sure there are no air bubbles or gaps in the yellow. If you're getting a bad print head test then it's nothing to do with the ICC profile.


----------



## Philosphtees (Mar 21, 2019)

BadZebedee said:


> Check the line between the CISS tank and the print head to make sure there are no air bubbles or gaps in the yellow. If you're getting a bad print head test then it's nothing to do with the ICC profile.


Thanks for your response. I checked the lines on the entire system then repurged the tank pulling around 5 ml into the syringe from each color. Im still getting nowhere yellow is non-existent blue nozzle head check is starting to fail as well. The black print shirt i made earlier the font looked grey. I will eventually figure everything out I'm sure some of its settings I'm beginning to wonder if I have a bad chip, I'm just not sure how they work if there is a faulty chip would it cause the color not to print? I printed a test print earlier the red looks pink blue and green barely show black looks grey and yellow is non-existent.


----------

